# Archie's Campsites - and navigating in Europe



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure some folk must have used Archie's Aires/Campsite database either on the satnav or with Autoroute and a GPS dongle.

How reliable and accurate are the positions of his Aires, campsites etc.?

There will always be a few in the wrong place of course, but in general are they fairly accurate?

_(Reason for asking. Tugger friend needs to make more definite plans than we motorhomers do, for obvious reasons, and would like to know if they can be relied upon.)_

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I usually check their co-ords against All Aires and so far have found Archie to be more precise (about 25 aires).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Tony - stone me, that was quick.

Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Spot on every time so far

Mike


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

It seems to me that Archies TomTom locations are very accurate. The sites that we have used have always been spot on and the ones that we have passed in the distance look to have been the same.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks folks, looking good so far.

This is what MHF is all about isn't it? Giving each other a hand . . . . even a tugger!! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Archie*

Who/what is Archie?

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Archie*



Rapide561 said:


> Who/what is Archie?
> 
> Russell


http://archiescampings.eu/downloadpage/

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm a bit of a stickler for spot on co-ords.

I travel alone so don't have that extra pair of eyes looking out for road signage. Some published co ords will deposit you in a vague spot somewhere in the centre of the site/aire, or 200 metres up the road - I like to use those that take me right to the entrance, at which point I often say, to myself, "nah, don't like the look of this - keep on bimbling"

And yes, even tuggers need some help - in fact I think they need lots of help


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I was tugging for over 20 years, all over France and Spain, never really needed a sat nav, if you use the Michelin Maps, they used to show the Municiple Campsites.

I now use a sat nav with the MH, I have Archies POI's, and I have found that the POI co ordinates are very accurate.

For what its worth, the best sites I have used are they ones when I was not planning to stop, but there was a sign on the side of the road.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks again, and Steve (Steco) and I agree entirely with your comments.

It was never much of a problem to find a site before satnavs and GPS dongles . . . and the same applied to finding your way from A to B. _(I'm talking mostly about on the Continent.)_

Nowadays however it seems far more difficult.

I would be interested to hear what others think . . . or is it just me who is ready for the dogmeat factory! :roll:

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

On a slightly related issue I would like to ask a question.

I have already downloaded and installed a poi from the Tom Tom site for "all the Aires". I have downloaded Archies file for Aires but not installed yet.
I suspect Archies file is much better but can I install it alongside the existing Tom Tom file?

Archies "read me" text below does not address this problem, must I remove the Tom Tom file?

Short manual

1. Unzip the zip-file on your pc
2. Choose the map TomTom
3. Connenct yourTomTom with the pc
4. Open with Explorer on your mobile device on the CF- or SD-card the map in which you want to install the poi's (f.e. Western_Europe). In here you see the files cline.dat a.s.o.
5. Copy from the unzipped download the two files (f.e. Archies_CC-campings.ov2 en Archies_CC-campings.bmp) en paste them into your countrymap (beside cline.dat a.s.o.)
6. Ready for use! 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Terry



Edit: I think the Poi I have quoted is for CC (caravan club) and not Aires but the question remains! Sorry about that.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I think I'm in the minority here, as I have a Navman satnav. Has anyone tried loading the TomTom POIs onto a Navman unit? I have the S90i which allows me to take geo-coded pictures of places I have found - so I can go back again easily (not sure about first visit though)


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

If you go onto Archies site the download covers all formats in the zip file .
We have used them for a few years now and are extremely accurate.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

teljoy said:


> On a slightly related issue I would like to ask a question.
> 
> I have already downloaded and installed a poi from the Tom Tom site for "all the Aires". I have downloaded Archies file for Aires but not installed yet.
> I suspect Archies file is much better but can I install it alongside the existing Tom Tom file?
> ...


Terry,

The Archies POI file should load next to your original POI's, and when you go to select poi's you will see Archies and Aires as a selection.

Steve


----------

